# Oculus Rift an Facebook verkauft: Empörte Kickstarter-Backer fordern Geld zurück



## MaxFalkenstern (26. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Oculus Rift an Facebook verkauft: Empörte Kickstarter-Backer fordern Geld zurück* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Oculus Rift an Facebook verkauft: Empörte Kickstarter-Backer fordern Geld zurück


----------



## Triplezer0 (26. März 2014)

Gott sei Dank hab ich das hier (zur abwechslung) nicht gebackt.


----------



## poltergeist (26. März 2014)

Ja ich habe das Projekt gebacked mit ungefähr 70.000 Dollar!!!

Ich fühle mich echt hintergangen und werde aufjedenfall Klage bei einem Us Gericht einreichen zusammen mit meinen tausenden Dev Kollegen.

Es ist eine absolute Frechheit seitens Oculus Vr das Unternehmen an Facebook zu verkaufen

Ich werde auch mein erstes Devkit wieder zurückschicken und mein gesamtes Geld zurückfordern! Sie hätten es an Microsoft verkaufen sollen oder an Steam/valve oder an Sony aber FACEBOOK NEIN das geht ja mal garnicht. sowas nennt man seine Seele verkaufen und nur das Geld sehen.

Man kann sich wohl vorstellen wohin das alles gehen wird, wahrscheinlich wird man in Zukunft ein Facebook Account benötigen oder sich sonst irgendwie anmelden müssen um es zu benutzen vielleicht nicht Heute und auch nicht in einem oder zwei Jahren aber später garantiert und dann ist Schluss mit freiem Entwickeln!

Ich fühle mich echt als Backer hintergangen(und ich nicht alleine) und sehe schlecht für die Zukunft für Oculus Rift, weswegen ich auch jetzt mich eher Sonys oder anderen VR Projekten zuwenden werde! Das Devkit 2.0 hatte ich auch schon bestellt und bezahlt aber diese wurde jetzt auch storniert.

Schade dass man seine Unterstützer so hintergeht und seine Seele verkauft an ein Unternehmen wie "Facebook" mehr habe ich hierzu nicht zu sagen wer sich auskennt weiss warum man wütend ist, wer nicht ist zu dumm dafür es zu verstehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. März 2014)

Ich hab zwar dafür nicht gespendet, ich kann das aber nachvollziehen. Geld spenden, das Risiko tragen und dann schnappt sich so eine Firma das und kassiert die ganzen Lorbeeren. Fair ist das nicht gerade.
Vor allem war kickstarter ja nicht so gedacht, sondern es ist eigentlich dafür gedacht unabhängige(!), kleine Entwickler zu unterstützen, die von alleine so ein Ding nicht finanzieren können, aber nicht dafür, den Vorheizer für große Firmen zu spielen, die davor eben nicht bereit waren so etwas zu unterstützen, sonst hätte es kickstarter ja gar nicht gebraucht.
Wie ich schon im anderen Thread schrieb. Da sie 2 Mrd. dafür bekommen haben, sollten sie den Kickstarter-Unterstützer ihr Geld wieder zurückgeben. 

Für kickstarter an sich könnte das aber einen großen Schaden bedeuten. Die Leute werden mit Sicherheit jetzt deutlich vorsichtiger vorgehen, manche vielleicht gar ganz die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## poltergeist (26. März 2014)

und genau das ist das Problem, jetzt wird mit sicherheit niemand mehr die Entwickler unterstützen und jeder wird diese Methoden hinterfragen ...
und ich kann die Backer auch gut verstehen wenn die die unterstützt werden uns Backer so ausnehmen!

Es hat den Sinn von Kickstarter verfehlt! Es hätte frei für jeden zur Entwicklung stehen müssen aber jetzt weiss niemand kein Entwickler wie es weiter gehen wird.

Ganz wahrscheinlich wird Facebook irgendwann eigene Programme entwickeln und diese Technik für sich beanspruchen und auch nutzen, sodass freie Entwickler im Regen stehen gelassen werden.

Ich habe mit vielen Entwicklern gesprochen seit Gestern und alle wissen jetzt nicht ob es noch weiterhin Sinn macht eigentlich Programme zu entwickeln da ja niemand weiss was jetzt passiert da Facebook es aufgekauft hat.

Einige Entwickler haben ihre Projekte sogar jetzt eingestellt, Notch von Minecraft ist einer von ihnen ..
es wird kein minecraft oculus rift update mehr kommen hat er auf twitter mitgeteilt ... und das ist nur der Anfang

Es ist einfach Unfaßbar was da passiert ist es ist ein absoluter Schock für alle 

Entwickler
Unterstützer/Backer
Oculus Vr begeisterten der neuen Technologie


aber zum Glück gibt es ja noch von anderen Firmen Virtuelle Brillen in Zukunft und die werden sicherlich eine andere und bessere Strategie wählen als Facebook.


----------



## MichaelG (26. März 2014)

Wenn ich einer derjenigen Kickstarter gewesen wäre, die die Firma unterstützt hätten wäre Mega sauer. Und ob das ganze schlußendlich nicht ein riesengroßes Eigentor war bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2014)

Süß
süß das die Leute es erst jetzt stört das jemand anderes Geld gibt und nicht bei den anderen Großinvestoren vorallem
süß das die nicht mal den Sinn von Kickstarter verstanden haben


----------



## poltergeist (26. März 2014)

Es war garantiert ein riesiges Eigentor denn jetzt werden sich sehr viele von oculus Rift abwenden! Wer hat denn noch Lust jetzt sich die Arbeit und Mühe zu machen Programme zu entwickeln???

Wenn Facebook in einem Jahr sagt schluss mit lustig und niemand darf mehr entwickeln dann war es das!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. März 2014)

A new shitstorm is born...


----------



## solidus246 (26. März 2014)

Was sagt John Carmack eigentlich dazu ??


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (26. März 2014)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Was sagt John Carmack eigentlich dazu ??


 
Prepare for Doom!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. März 2014)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Prepare for Doom!


 No! He is in RAGE !!


----------



## solidus246 (26. März 2014)

Das Unternehmen bleibt immerhin selbststaändig... warten wie lange noch


----------



## Maddi20 (26. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar dafür nicht gespendet, ich kann das aber nachvollziehen. Geld spenden, das Risiko tragen und dann schnappt sich so eine Firma das und kassiert die ganzen Lorbeeren. Fair ist das nicht gerade.
> Vor allem war kickstarter ja nicht so gedacht, sondern es ist eigentlich dafür gedacht unabhängige(!), kleine Entwickler zu unterstützen, die von alleine so ein Ding nicht finanzieren können, aber nicht dafür, den Vorheizer für große Firmen zu spielen, die davor eben nicht bereit waren so etwas zu unterstützen, sonst hätte es kickstarter ja gar nicht gebraucht.
> Wie ich schon im anderen Thread schrieb. Da sie 2 Mrd. dafür bekommen haben, sollten sie den Kickstarter-Unterstützer ihr Geld wieder zurückgeben.
> 
> Für kickstarter an sich könnte das aber einen großen Schaden bedeuten. Die Leute werden mit Sicherheit jetzt deutlich vorsichtiger vorgehen, manche vielleicht gar ganz die Finger davon lassen.



Sehe ich exakt genauso.
Wenn Oculus ihren Ruhm beibehalten will sollte sie schleunigst zusehen ihren Backern die Kohle zurückzugeben. Jetzt haben sie ja ohnehin genug Kohle da wird das "bisschen" Kickstarter Geld das sie zurückgeben  wohl nicht wirklich weh tun. Dass Unternehmen wie Facebook oder Google etc. nach immer mehr Macht und Einfluss streben und dafür Geld keine Rolle spielt liegt auf der Hand aber aus Sicht von Oculus oder Whatsapp sollte man bei so einer Aktion einen Schritt weitergehen und sämtliche Auswirkungen gründlich durchdenken.
Ich habe zwar auch nicht gespendet aber jetzt bin ich im nachhinein ehrlichgesagt auch froh darüber. Ich hatte mir vorgenommen die Consumer version zu kaufen aber jetzt werde ich auch mal schauen was die Konkurrenz so zu bieten hat.
Oculus hat mich fasziniert gerade WEIL es ein kleines Unternehmen ohne Kapital war und weil sie aber eine sehr große Vision hatte die alle Menschen mitgerissen hat. Das war ja auch der Grund warum so viele gespendet haben.
Jetzt plötzlich hat man das Gefühl sie arbeiten nicht mehr wegen dieser von allen Menschen geliebten Vision sondern wegen dem schlichten, alten, dreckigen GELD.
Ich kann absolut jeden Spender verstehen der sofort seine Kohle zurückhaben will.


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2014)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Was sagt John Carmack eigentlich dazu ??


 
wie man am Ende des Artikels hier nachlesen kann:
Why Facebook Buying Oculus VR Is Probably a Good Thing - Tested



			
				@ID_AA_Carmack schrieb:
			
		

> I have a deep respect for the technical scale that FB operates at. The cyberspace we want for VR will be at this scale.



Ganz ehrlich Leute, aber einige verpassen hier wieder den Punkt wo Skepsis und Kritik, in schlechtes Flamen und Panik über geht und wie bei EA Dings, damit macht man sich nur noch lächerlich und schießt sich damit nur selbst ins Knie wenn es um eine Diskussion geht, wobei daran aber wie bei EA viele eh nicht interessiert sind.


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (26. März 2014)

Wie lange kann man eigentlich das Geld von einer Firma zurückverlangen?

Ich hab vorrige Woche für eine Party am Wochenende beim Fleischer Fleisch vorbestellt und natürlich auch gleich bezahlt.
Fleisch war in Ordnung, was er geliefert hat, sogar gut vormariniert.

Was ich jetzt nicht ganz verstehe, laut den Bäckern bin ich ja jetzt Teilbesitzer des Fleischladens, also auch gewinnbeteiligt?
Oder bekomm ich jetzt nur das Geld zurück, daß ich ihm für meine Ware vorgeschossen hab?

Da meine Wohnanlage eine eigene Senkgrube hab, sollte die Rückführung der gekauften Ware auch kein Problem darstellen.

Andersrum, besitze ich nun auch Eigentumsanteile an einer Kupfermine in Afrika, da ich auch Besitzer eines Fair-Phones bin, ... wie bekomm ich da an meine Gewinnausschüttungen? oder sollte ich lieber alle meine weltweiten Firmenanteile verkaufen, bevor mir die Arbeitsaufsicht wegen Kinderarbeit, da ich auch Besitzer einer xbone war und anderer Technischer Gerätschaften bin, an den Kragen geht?

Und kann mir wer sagen, wie man die Anteile loswird?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. März 2014)

Ich bin kein Backer von gar nichts und dieses Beispiel zeigt auch warum.


----------



## Atuan (26. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> No! He is in RAGE !!


 
Also könnte er jederzeit, zusammen mit einer der Texturen, irgendwo aufpoppen?  Eine verstörende Vorstellung


----------



## masterofcars (26. März 2014)

Jenau. Imageschaden. Schade. Wird aber sicher anderen Firmen zugute kommen, die auch gerne verkaufen


----------



## Kerusame (26. März 2014)

als unterstützer (reden wir hier noch deutsch? backer?) würde ich mich auch verarscht fühlen. sowas sollte einfach nicht passieren, gerade bei einem so ambitionierten projekt wie OR. ich hab mich von anfang an gegen alles was mit facebook zu tun hat gewehrt und werde das auch weiterhin tun, von daher ist OR für mich genauso gestorben wie WA. bei mir hat das im übrigen nichts mit nsa und co zu tun, ich misstraue facebook einfach nur. deren einzige möglichkeit kapital zu machen sind nunmal userdaten, also all jene private daten von "mir" von denen ich nicht will, dass jemand anderes daraus profit zieht.

schade um OR, hoffentlich wird sonys project morpheus interessanter.


----------



## leckmuschel (26. März 2014)

http://i.minus.com/ibIlgVwNTc5hF.gif


----------



## Worrel (26. März 2014)

spitz-bub-88 schrieb:


> Wie lange kann man eigentlich das Geld von einer Firma zurückverlangen?
> 
> Ich hab vorrige Woche für eine Party am Wochenende beim Fleischer Fleisch vorbestellt und natürlich auch gleich bezahlt.
> Fleisch war in Ordnung, was er geliefert hat, sogar gut vormariniert.
> ...


Soweit ich das verstehe, ist der Fall doch eher:

Person A will eine qualitativ hochwertige und vielseitige Fleischerei in Stadt X aufbauen. Dafür muß er das Gebäude kaufen, wofür sein Geld aber nicht reicht. Darum bittet er um Spenden.
Jetzt hat er mit den Spenden das Gebäude gekauft, aber es soll ein McDonalds daraus werden, weil die das Geschäft aufgekauft haben.


----------



## Schalkmund (26. März 2014)

Ich mache mir ehrlich gesagt am meisten Sorgen um den Preis der VR-Brille für den Endkunden. Der Entwickler der Occulus Rift wollte doch ursprünglich zur Verbreitung von VR durch erschwingliche Preise (um 300$) beitragen. Wenn da jetzt ein großer Konzern der auf Gewinnmaximierung (vergleiche Zeiss VR Brille 750€) setzt hinter steht und die OR Initiatoren kein Mitspracherecht mehr haben sehe ich jetzt schon schwarz. Schließlich können Herrn Zuckerberg die Versprechungen die die OR-Macher den Backern am Arsch vorbei gehen, schließlich hat er den Laden jetzt gekauft und es gelten seine Spielregeln.
R.I.P Mainstream-VR wir sehen und dann mal wieder in 20 Jahren wieder.


----------



## AlienwareUser (26. März 2014)

Also ich bin jetz nicht ganz so drin in dem Kickstarterbereich... aber meines erachtens haben die Leute doch nicht ihr Geld gegeben für eine Firma sondern für ein Produkt. Also die Frage ist eher ob das Produkt dem entspricht wie es vorher deklariert wurde und worauf die Leute ihr Geld gegeben haben. 

Wenn Sie jetzt das produkt fertig und auf dem Mainstreammarkt zu normalen verkauf hätten wie wäre es dann...dürften die Ihre Firma verkaufen?

Versteht mich nicht falsch Leute ich find es auch kacke das sie das gemacht haben und vorallem was das für ein Licht auf Kickstarter im allgemeinen wirft.

Beste Grüße


----------



## LOX-TT (26. März 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> schade um OR, hoffentlich wird sonys project morpheus interessanter.


 Morpheus dürfte jetzt nochmal ziemlich an Popularität gewinnen, da wol einige OR-Interessenten nun auf Sonys VR-Headset umsteigen werden, zumindest jene die neben dem PC auch noch eine Konsole haben, denn Status-Quo ist Morpheus ja noch PS4 exclusiv, aber vielleicht wird "dank" des Facebook-Vorfalls da ganze ja auch noch für PC umgesetzt, mal kucken.


----------



## Worrel (26. März 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> als unterstützer (reden wir hier noch deutsch? backer?) ...
> ... userdaten, ...


 Wieso sagst du dann nicht "Benutzerdaten"? 

Abgesehen davon kommt es in diesem "Neuland" *Internet *schon mal vor, daß man etwas *streamt, downloaded *oder in einem *Thread *der eine oder andere Anglizismus auftaucht. Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die mit ihrem *Smartphone online* sind, um hier ein *Posting *zu verfassen - oder sollte ich sagen: zu *posten*? 

PS: Willkommen im aktuellen Jahrtausend.


----------



## golani79 (26. März 2014)

Finde es auch witzig, dass man sich über Anglizismen aufregt und auf deutsche Sprache pocht, während man jedoch Groß- und Kleinschreibung mit Füßen tritt


----------



## kornhill (26. März 2014)

Ich finde Sony hat ein unglaublich gutes Händchen für Timing! Für mich ist Oculus VR nämlich gerade sehr sehr uninteressant geworden....


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2014)

kornhill schrieb:


> Ich finde Sony hat ein unglaublich gutes Händchen für Timing! Für mich ist Oculus VR nämlich gerade sehr sehr uninteressant geworden....


 
Das ist überhaupt kein Stück interesanter geworden, nur bildet ihr euch das ein
Ernsthaft

Woher kommt auf einmal diese Einbildung dass das jetzt für Spiele gestorben sei? Das ist doch also panischer Kappes und *ganz *schlechte Polemik


----------



## HeavyM (26. März 2014)

Ich glaub nicht das John Carmack das damals im Sinn hatte, da hätte er auch bei id. bleiben können und seine Seele besser an Bethesta verkaufen können. Naja vielleicht will EA ja noch Raketen kaufen, die könnte Carmack dann auch noch anbieten grrrrrrrr. 

JOHN DIES AT THE END.

PS: Ich stell mir schon vor: XXX ist gerade auf dem Klo, willst du dich per VR mit ihm verbinden????? loooool


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2014)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das John Carmack das damals im Sinn hatte, da hätte er auch bei id. bleiben können und seine Seele besser an Bethesta verkaufen können. Naja vielleicht will EA ja noch Raketen kaufen, die könnte Carmack dann auch noch anbieten grrrrrrrr.
> 
> JOHN DIES AT THE END.
> 
> PS: Ich stell mir schon vor: XXX ist gerade auf dem Klo, willst du dich per VR mit ihm verbinden????? loooool


 
danke das auch noch ein Fall Beispiel für die *ganz *schlechte Polemik und Einbildung lieferst, denn vorne steht sogar ein Zitat von Carmack, der dann doch um den Faktor 1000 Rationaler denkt


----------



## Vordack (26. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> danke das auch noch ein Fall Beispiel für die *ganz *schlechte Polemik und Einbildung lieferst, denn vorne steht sogar ein Zitat von Carmack, der dann doch um den Faktor 1000 Rationaler denkt


 
Bitte zeig mir das Zital mal, hab ich übersehen


----------



## Terracresta (26. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso sagst du dann nicht "Benutzerdaten"?
> 
> Abgesehen davon kommt es in diesem "Neuland" *Internet *schon mal vor, daß man etwas *streamt, downloaded *oder in einem *Thread *der eine oder andere Anglizismus auftaucht. Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die mit ihrem *Smartphone online* sind, um hier ein *Posting *zu verfassen - oder sollte ich sagen: zu *posten*?
> 
> PS: Willkommen im aktuellen Jahrtausend.


 
Oder Mobiltelefone, die hier "Handy" genannt werden, was auch englisch ist, aber nedmal im englischsprachigen Ausland für Mobiltelefone verwendet wird. ^^

Zum Verkauf an Facepalmbook kann ich verstehen, dass da viele wütend sind, da sie Facebook nicht ab können. Letzteres geht mir genauso, vor allem da heutzutage jeder Scheiß mit Twitter, Facebook und Co verknüpft wird. Social Networking.  
Wenn man sich da all die Selbstdarsteller anschaut, die denken, jeden Scheiß veröffentlichen zu müssen. Lustig isses nur, wenns über ihren Boss herziehen und dieser das dann liest, da sie ihn bei Facebook in der FL haben und er sie natürlich feuert. Oder die Tochter, die breittritt, dass ihr Vater vor Gericht Geld gewonnen hat, obwohl eine Auflage war nicht darüber zu sprechen und jetzt musste er alles zurückzahlen. xD


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Bitte zeig mir das Zital mal, hab ich übersehen


 
da, erste Seite, zweiter Kommentar von mir, das ist war Carmack gestern kurz danach getwittert hat


----------



## Corlagon (26. März 2014)

warum ausgerechnet an so eine drecks-firma? zum glück habe ich die kickstarter-kampagne verpasst, ansonsten wäre mir jetzt ein gefäß geplatzt. ganz schlechter stil.


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2014)

Corlagon schrieb:


> warum ausgerechnet an so eine drecks-firma? zum glück habe ich die kickstarter-kampagne verpasst, ansonsten wäre mir jetzt ein gefäß geplatzt. ganz schlechter stil.


 
wen hättest den gerne von den anderen Philantrophen gehabt?
Google? Amazon? Microsoft? Hedgfondheuschrecken?


----------



## Corlagon (26. März 2014)

mojang. oder einfach zur abwechslung mal nicht verkaufen. ist doch wirklich eine vielversprechende sache. ich bin mir sicher auch ohne facebook hätte sich oculus rift gut entwickelt.


----------



## weltking (26. März 2014)

Mich erinnert dieser Shitstorm grad ziemlich dolle an die Anti-WhattsApp-Bewegung vor ein paar Wochen. Da war nach der bekanntgewordenen Übernahme durch Facebook die Empörung so groß, dass in ganz Deutschland Fackeln und Mistgabeln ausverkauft waren und Threema offiziell zum neuen Messias ernannt worden ist. 
Als dann nach ein paar Wochen das ganze Theater etwas nachgelassen hat, merkte man, dass sich im Prinzip nichts verändert hat. Im Gegenteil: Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich sogar in der Zeitung gelesen, dass WA gewachsen ist.


----------



## Vordack (26. März 2014)

Danke Enisra, und wieder einmal wird bestätigt daß man bei 90+% der Themen gut liegt nicht der Allgmeinheit zuzustimmen 



> The TLDR is Zuckerberg says Facebook isn't changing Oculus's current strategy, other than maybe accelerating the execution. First, Oculus will focus on gaming, while Facebook is excited about virtual reality's potential as platform for general communication. Facebook provides stability to Oculus, allows them to weather the challenges they'll face if VR goes mainstream. These all seem like good things to me. And if you don't like the idea of Facebook owning virtual reality, there's time to start building something better.



Das reicht mir schon 

edit: ist schon komisch daß die Mehrheit es lieber hätte wenn OR bei Kickstarter bleibt und nicht so gut wird und/oder länger braucht als daß diese tolle Technologie für Gaming UND mehr als nur Gaming verwendet werden soll...


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2014)

Corlagon schrieb:


> mojang. oder einfach zur abwechslung mal nicht verkaufen. ist doch wirklich eine vielversprechende sache. ich bin mir sicher auch ohne facebook hätte sich oculus rift gut entwickelt.


 
ja ne genau
Weil die auch 2.000.000 einfach so rum liegen haben, mal abgesehen davon das Notch viel redet wenn der Tag lang ist und eigentlich ein Peter Molyneux mit Hut und nur einem guten Spiel ist

Nächster Versuch, wer soll´s denn sonst machen?


----------



## Vordack (26. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne genau
> Weil die auch 2.000.000 einfach so rum liegen haben, mal abgesehen davon das Notch viel redet wenn der Tag lang ist und eigentlich ein Peter Molyneux mit Hut und nur einem guten Spiel ist
> 
> Nächster Versuch, wer soll´s denn sonst machen?


 
Also google hätte ich als Android User nicht schlecht gefunden  Wobei es da evtl Probleme mit M$ geben würde daß google es lieber nur unter Android verwendet. Das selbe gilt für Apple und M$ (exklusiv für die XBox). Da doch lieber FB, die haben wenigstens (noch) kein eigenes BS (war da nicht mal was)?


----------



## Corlagon (26. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne genau
> Weil die auch 2.000.000 einfach so rum liegen haben, mal abgesehen davon das Notch viel redet wenn der Tag lang ist und eigentlich ein Peter Molyneux mit Hut und nur einem guten Spiel ist
> 
> Nächster Versuch, wer soll´s denn sonst machen?



ich bin mir sicher 2.000.000 haben sie bestimmt rumliegen. war aber auch eher als scherz gedacht, weil du gefragt hast wen ich gerne hätte. wie oben bereits erwähnt wäre es mir am liebsten gewesen, hätten sie ihre firma gar nicht verkauft. also brauche ich keinen weiteren versuch.


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2014)

Corlagon schrieb:


> ich bin mir sicher 2.000.000 haben sie bestimmt rumliegen. war aber auch eher als scherz gedacht, weil du gefragt hast wen ich gerne hätte. wie oben bereits erwähnt wäre es mir am liebsten gewesen, hätten sie ihre firma gar nicht verkauft. also brauche ich keinen weiteren versuch.


 
ja ne
du bist dir nur Sicher das die 2 Mrd. haben
ich *weiß *aber das die letzt eine Pressemitteilung rausgehauen haben, wonach dessen die nur so 300. Mio eingenommen haben, was selbst wenn Notch die aufkauft (wobei es fraglich ist wie hoch der Marktwert von Occulus ist) auch nur so ein knappes Siebtel ist was MZ reinbuttert

Und eher wäre es so gekommen, das Entweder Rift nie Mainstream geworden wäre (weswegen die Panikmache irgendwo ziemloch komisch ist) oder irgendwelche Heuschrecken die nur am Kapital interessiert sind, hätten das gekauft



Vordack schrieb:


> Also google hätte ich als Android User nicht schlecht gefunden


 
Ja, aber da hätteste bei all den Panikkommentaren nur Facebook mit Google austauschen brauchen 
Darauf wollte ich hinnauß, denn die Alternativen sind auch nicht anderst und auch teilweise noch Fragwürdiger und die nicht einfach eine Gelegenheit sehen


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Danke Enisra, und wieder einmal wird bestätigt daß man bei 90+% der Themen gut liegt nicht der Allgmeinheit zuzustimmen


 
warten wirs ab.
dass aber zumindest skepsis angebracht hat, wenn ein komplett branchenfremdes unternehmen ein anderes übernimmt, halte ich für ziemlich verständlich. 

bereits jetzt kursiert so was:

"According to a person  involved in the deal who was not allowed to speak publicly because he  was not authorized by either company, Facebook eventually plans to  redesign the Oculus hardware and rebrand it with a Facebook interface  and logo."

können natürlich rein kosmetische dinge sein, aber auch grundlegende änderungen - oder gar nichts. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/26/t...l-reality-headset.html?hpw&rref=business&_r=3

das schreibt the verge (übrigens auch insgesamt sehr lesenswert; siehe auch diskussion im anderen thread und meine angeblich "peinliche" einlassung zum thema  ):

"In the end, it’s a story that’s been told many times. A small, beloved  startup gets bought by a larger company with stronger profit motives;  fans bemoan the founders for being sellouts and fret that the product  will lose its heart. This time, fans were financially invested as well  as emotionally invested. Being mostly independent game developers, they  were also building the first layer of Oculus’s business. But the story  is not much different, and the ending will be the same. Facebook _will_ change Oculus, for better or for worse. It’s out of backers’ hands."

Will Facebook ruin Oculus? Kickstarter backers voice concerns | The Verge


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> warten wirs ab.
> das aber zumindest skepsis angebracht hat, wenn ein komplett branchenfremdes unternehmen ein anderes übernimmt, halte ich für ziemlich verständlich.


 
Skepsis ist natürlich immer angebracht, aber man sollte halt auch aufpassen, das man nicht überdreht und das Panik wird


----------



## Corlagon (26. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne
> du bist dir nur Sicher das die 2 Mrd. haben[...]



auf keinen fall. nur hast du 2.000.000 (million) geschrieben.


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2014)

Corlagon schrieb:


> auf keinen fall. nur hast du 2.000.000 (million) geschrieben.


 
ja gut, aber man könnte sich selbst denken das ich dem Zusammenhang natürlich die 2 Mrd. meine und das ein Tippfehler war


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Skepsis ist natürlich immer angebracht, aber man sollte halt auch aufpassen, das man nicht überdreht und das Panik wird


 
panik?
das dürfte eine erregungsstufe sein, die ein normaler mensch bei so einer -letztendlich- belanglosigkeit niemals erreichen dürfte.


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> panik?
> das dürfte eine erregungsstufe sein, die ein normaler mensch bei so einer -letztendlich- belanglosigkeit niemals erreichen dürfte.


 
um mal einen Querzitat aus nem anderen Thread zu posten:



ztyphoon0 schrieb:


> Sehr schön. FB will mit dem Teil doch eh nur irgendwie an Daten rankommen



DAS ist Panik und bitte wie soll man solche Typen noch ernst nehmen?


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> DAS ist Panik und bitte wie soll man solche Typen noch ernst nehmen?


 
das ist doch keine panik.
das ist das normale klischee von der datenkrake facebook. 
und solange wir nicht wissen, was facebook mit oculus vr vorhat, werden sich diese meinungen auch halten. 

und mal unter uns:
ich halte facebook respektive herrn zuckerberg auch nicht für die ausgeburt des bösen, aber dass er den gamern was gutes mit der übernahme von oculus rift tun wollte, glaubt doch wohl zu recht kein mensch.

facebook will damit (natürlich) geld verdienen und das wohl kaum mit dem verkauf der hardware an sich.
oder glaubst du das etwa?


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist doch keine panik.
> das ist das normale klischee von der datenkrake facebook.
> und solange wir nicht wissen, was facebook mit oculus vr vorhat, werden sich diese meinungen auch halten.
> 
> ...


 
ja ne, aber würden sich manche mal anschauen was das Ding eigentlich ist, dann würde man halt drauf kommen das die Polemik dann doch halt eher vom Format panisches Hühnchen ist


----------



## Vordack (26. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> warten wirs ab.
> dass aber zumindest skepsis angebracht hat, wenn ein komplett branchenfremdes unternehmen ein anderes übernimmt, halte ich für ziemlich verständlich.



Man sollte aber auch alles betrachten, das es auch sehr positive Seiten haben kann und für OR ein wahrer Segen sein kann. Das Problem ist nur das die Mehrheit immer vom worst-case-scenario ausgeht. Das ohne den Kauf OR mit vielen anderen Risiken hätte kämpfen müssen wird gerne außerm Acht gelassen.

Dieses heuchlerische "das absolut schlimmste was jetzt eintreten kann" mit dem "das theoretisch beste was hätte passieren können wenn" zu Vergleichen finde ich einfach armseelig da es die wohl simpelste Form des sich-selbst-belügens ist. So ungefähr. 


zum kusieren, es kusiert zu doch immer was...


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur das die Mehrheit immer vom worst-case-scenario ausgeht.



das liegt wohl in der tat speziell an facebook. 
fb ist nun einmal bekanntlich nicht sonderlich beliebt, ob zu recht oder zu unrecht. 
ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass der shitstorm bei einer übernahme durch google bspw nicht so extrem ausgefallen wäre.


----------



## BiJay (26. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstehe, ist der Fall doch eher:
> 
> Person A will eine qualitativ hochwertige und vielseitige Fleischerei in Stadt X aufbauen. Dafür muß er das Gebäude kaufen, wofür sein Geld aber nicht reicht. Darum bittet er um Spenden.
> Jetzt hat er mit den Spenden das Gebäude gekauft, aber es soll ein McDonalds daraus werden, weil die das Geschäft aufgekauft haben.


 Es ist doch immer noch ein Fleischladen. Mit was für Vergleiche die Leute immer ankommen. Das erweckt eher den Eindruck, dass sie keine Ahnung von der Problematik haben.


----------



## Chemenu (26. März 2014)

Ist doch klar was Facebook mit OR vor hat. Der Film *Gamer *wird nun Realität. Yeah.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> was das Ding eigentlich ist


 
ich kann dir sagen, was oculus rift bisher nicht war: social.


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich kann dir sagen, was oculus rift bisher nicht war: social.


 
das Tolle ist ja aber auch, das es auch bisher kein Stück mehr socialced wurde wurde als es noch gestern war


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> das Tolle ist ja aber auch, das es auch bisher kein Stück mehr socialced wurde wurde als es noch gestern war


 
da sind wir wieder beim punkt: abwarten. 

aber das klingt mir schon schwer danach, als ob or ein bißchen mehr "social" werden würde...

“Oculus has the chance to create the most social platform ever, and change the way we work, play and communicate.”

...was auch immer das bedeuten soll.


----------



## Schalkmund (26. März 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ist doch klar was Facebook mit OR vor hat. Der Film *Gamer *wird nun Realität. Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei dieser unheiligen Verbindung von Facebook und etwas was dir im Gesicht sitzt kommen mir eher andere Filme in den Sinn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monalye (26. März 2014)

Ich hab's gerade jetzt erst gelesen und obwohl ich mich mit den ganzen Finanzierungskram nicht auskenne, stößt auch mir das sauer auf, das ausgerechnet Facebook OR gekauft hat. Die haben doch erst gestern in den Nachrichten mit ihrem Programm für Gesichtserkennung negative Schlagzeilen gemacht... wer weiß was die da reinprogrammieren und wir denen unbewusst alles senden, wenn wir mit dem Zeug online sind. Sagt man nicht, das die Augen, bzw. die Pupillen auch sowas wie ein Fingerabdruck sind? Das würde sich ja bei der Oculus geradezu anbieten. Ein Identifierungswerkzeug beim Gamen, zum Glück haben (noch) die wenigsten ihre Augen registriert. Big Brother is watching you 

Btw: Wieviele Beiträge zu diesem Thema hat den PC-Games eigentlich gestartet???? Blöd, wenn so aufgeteilt diskutiert wird, ich will eigentlich nicht 3 - 4 Beiträge durchstöbern müssen, damit ich wohl ja nicht etwas schon Geschriebenes dazukritzel.


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Sagt man nicht, das die Augen, bzw. die Pupillen auch sowas wie ein Fingerabdruck sind? Das würde sich ja bei der Oculus geradezu anbieten. Ein Identifierungswerkzeug beim Gamen, zum Glück haben (noch) die wenigsten ihre Augen registriert. Big Brother is watching you


 
also von dem Ding hab ich jetzt nichts gehört, was natürlich nichts heißen muss, eigentlich war das letzte eher Whatsapp, muss ja aber nicht heißen, aber eigentlich trifft die Option ja auch da nicht auf das Occulus Rift zu, weil das ist ja nur ne Einwegkommunikation von dem Bildschirm zum Auge 
Eigentlich wäre das da fast besser wenn die nen Webcam-Hersteller gekauft hätten
Und ansonsten ja, nicht die Pupillen, aber die Iris-Feinstruktur ist halt ähnlich einmalig wie ein Fingerabdruck


----------



## Evil77 (26. März 2014)

Geld regiert die Welt - das isses einfach!


----------



## Mothman (26. März 2014)

Also ich kann schon verstehen, dass die Backer angepisst sind. 
Mit der Facebook-Kohle hätte man die Unterstützer ja nun echt nicht gebraucht. Im Grunde haben die "Backer" so unfreiwillig Facebook unterstützt. und ihnen wurde zusätzlich das Gefühl genommen, das Projekt erst zur Realität werden zu lassen.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (26. März 2014)

naja mit Facebook an ihrer seite brauchen sie die Spenden nicht mehr.


----------



## GregorVanStroyny (26. März 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also ich kann schon verstehen, dass die Backer angepisst sind.
> Mit der Facebook-Kohle hätte man die Unterstützer ja nun echt nicht gebraucht. Im Grunde haben die "Backer" so unfreiwillig Facebook unterstützt. und ihnen wurde zusätzlich das Gefühl genommen, das Projekt erst zur Realität werden zu lassen.


 

Und darum eben geht es hier, da helfen keine Schlichtungsversuche...

Wo war unser lieber Herr Zuckerberg vor paar Jahren als Oculus Rift erst im Entstehen war und man den kleinen Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zog/log? Warum schaltete er sich nicht ein und sagte:" Kickstarter? Braucht ihr nicht, hier sind 2 mld , denn ich habe große Visionen was man alles mit der OR machen kann." 
Ne, da war er beschäftigt mit Geld zählen. Nachdem aber die Bäcker ihre Arbeit (sprich: gezahlt für die Entwicklung) gemacht haben kommt er jetzt angeschissen und erzählt einem vom Bär....  Wo waren seine Visionen damals?  *Warum*, verdammt, *hat er nicht mit gebacken*?  Sondern kommt erst jetzt, auf fertiges...
Und allen, die an der neuesten Entwicklung nur Chancen und keine Gefahren sehen, werfe ich schlichte Dummheit und Blindheit vor.

EDIT: und so visionär ist er gar nicht, dass man VR auch für Bildung nutzen kann weißt jeder Treki seit Jahrzehnten...


----------



## Monalye (26. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> also von dem Ding hab ich jetzt nichts gehört, was natürlich nichts heißen muss, eigentlich war das letzte eher Whatsapp, muss ja aber nicht heißen, aber eigentlich trifft die Option ja auch da nicht auf das Occulus Rift zu, weil das ist ja nur ne Einwegkommunikation von dem Bildschirm zum Auge
> Eigentlich wäre das da fast besser wenn die nen Webcam-Hersteller gekauft hätten
> Und ansonsten ja, nicht die Pupillen, aber die Iris-Feinstruktur ist halt ähnlich einmalig wie ein Fingerabdruck



Das mit der Gesichtserkennungssoftware war definitiv Facebook und war gestern im TV in den Nachrichten, auch das Internet ist voll davon, zb. siehe hier: Facebook: Gesichtserkennung kommt trotz Protest - News - CHIP und aktuell http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/facebook378.html  Du brauchst nur im Google "Gesichtserkennungssoftware Facebook" eingeben, es kommen unendlich viele Beiträge dazu 

Stimmt, die Iris war das, ich weiß nur das es was an den Augen war, trotzdem passts ja wegen der aktuellen Nachrichten, Facebook mit Gesichtserkennungssoftware mit einer Brille zum Augen scannen *Verschwörungstheorie"

Ich kann total nachvollziehen, das die Spender jetzt irrsinnig sauer sind, sie haben denen viel Geld gegeben, das jetzt Facebook bekommen hat. Aber vielleicht wäre die Occulus Rift ohne die vielen Spender gar nicht so weit gekommen, das es für Facebook interessant geworden wäre, es zu kaufen... vielleicht wären die ohne Spender über die Idee niemals hinaus gekommen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. März 2014)

GregorVanStroyny schrieb:


> Und darum eben geht es hier, da helfen keine Schlichtungsversuche...
> 
> Wo war unser lieber Herr Zuckerberg vor paar Jahren als Oculus Rift erst im Entstehen war und man den kleinen Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zog/log? Warum schaltete er sich nicht ein und sagte:" Kickstarter? Braucht ihr nicht, hier sind 2 mld , denn ich habe große Visionen was man alles mit der OR machen kann."
> Ne, da war er beschäftigt mit Geld zählen. Nachdem aber die Bäcker ihre Arbeit (sprich: gezahlt für die Entwicklung) gemacht haben kommt er jetzt angeschissen und erzählt einem vom Bär....  Wo waren seine Visionen damals?  *Warum*, verdammt, *hat er nicht mit gebacken*?  Sondern kommt erst jetzt, auf fertiges...
> ...


 Ja, warum kommt er erst jetzt? Weil damals noch nicht ersichtlich war, dass Oculus Rift so einen Erfolg hat.


----------



## GregorVanStroyny (26. März 2014)

Ist klar, die Frage war rhetorisch.

Jahrelang erzählten uns die "großen", Märchen von nicht existierenden Märkten.
"Macht doch eine neue Space Opera" baten die Spieler, "Nein, da gibt es keinen Markt für" war die Antwort.
"Wie wäre es mit einem klassischen Rollenspiel in Shadowrun Universum", "Ne, das wird niemand kaufen" laberten sie unbeeindruckt.
"Was ist mit VR, darauf wartet so mancher Spieler seit mehr als 20 Jahren", "Wozu, die Verbraucher wollen mehr Social Games, Online Shops und ähnliches" kam prompt die Antwort.

Und jetzt wo sich herausgestellt hat, dass die Spieler bereit sind viel Geld für Prototypen auszugeben, bereit sind die Entwicklung selber zu bezahlen, dass YouTube voll mit Videos von zufriedenen Cybernauten ist; da kommen sie aus ihren Löchern rausgekrochen, zeigen irgendwelche Entwürfe aus der "ferner liefen Schublade" (Sony), andere erzählen das sie "schon länger sich Gedanken über VR machten" (EA) oder einfach die Geldbörse zucken und kaufen sich ein in eine Sparte mit der sie nie was zu tun haben wollten (FB). 

Das alles ist Nichts neues und nicht schlimm, so läuft unsere Welt eben. Aber wenn ich dann noch lese wie irgendwelche "Nichts-merker" es noch schön zu reden versuchen, von Chancen schwätzen (wohl die noch größere Gefahren übersehen) und glauben, dass um den heißen Brei herumzureden von Reife und Klugheit zeugt, dann regt mich das schon auf.  

Ich finde man sollte den Backern ihre Geld zurückgeben. Die 2,5 Millionen die die OR-Leute damals gekriegt haben, können sie nach der letzten Übernahme aus der Portokasse zahlen.
Die Backer haben gespendet für die OR und nicht um Herrn Zuckerberg zu weiteren Milliarden zu verhelfen!


----------



## twincast (27. März 2014)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich mache mir ehrlich gesagt am meisten Sorgen um den Preis der VR-Brille für den Endkunden. Der Entwickler der Occulus Rift wollte doch ursprünglich zur Verbreitung von VR durch erschwingliche Preise (um 300$) beitragen. Wenn da jetzt ein großer Konzern der auf Gewinnmaximierung (vergleiche Zeiss VR Brille 750€) setzt hinter steht und die OR Initiatoren kein Mitspracherecht mehr haben sehe ich jetzt schon schwarz. Schließlich können Herrn Zuckerberg die Versprechungen die die OR-Macher den Backern am Arsch vorbei gehen, schließlich hat er den Laden jetzt gekauft und es gelten seine Spielregeln.
> R.I.P Mainstream-VR wir sehen und dann mal wieder in 20 Jahren wieder.


Naja, FB will es ja als asoziale Werbeplattform etablieren, also mach ich mir in dieser einen Hinsicht kaum Sorgen. Die Zukunftsvision von Gratis-Brillen ist aber natürlich gestorben.


----------



## Enisra (27. März 2014)

twincast schrieb:


> Naja, FB will es ja als asoziale Werbeplattform etablieren, also mach ich mir in dieser einen Hinsicht kaum Sorgen. Die Zukunftsvision von Gratis-Brillen ist aber natürlich gestorben.


 
Quelle?
Kaffeesatz, Fischinnereien, Rauch oder Stäbchen zählen nicht


----------



## Bonkic (27. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Quelle?
> Kaffeesatz, Fischinnereien, Rauch oder Stäbchen zählen nicht


 
was meinst du jetzt?
es liegt doch auf der hand, dass facebook versuchen wird, auch im falle der oculus rift mit werbung geld zu verdienen. 
das ist facebooks geschäftsmodell. nichts anderes.


----------



## Enisra (27. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was meinst du jetzt?
> es liegt doch auf der hand, dass facebook versuchen wird, auch im falle der oculus rift mit werbung geld zu verdienen.
> das ist facebooks geschäftsmodell. nichts anderes.


 
Na, ich will ne Quelle für die Behauptung, vorallem wenn die einem als Fakt präsentiert wird und nicht nur als ... nennen wir es mal Befürchtung, die Befürchtung kann man ruhig äußern, aber man soll das nicht wie der hinstellen als wäre das ein Fakt.
Außerdem, nein, das liegt halt nicht wirklich auf der Hand. Ja, das ist Facebooks Geschäftsmodell, aber, das ist eine VR-Brille, *kein* Soziales Netzwerk und von daher 2 _Unterschiedliche _Sachen.
Vorallem sollte man sehen, das *Mischkonzerne*, wie die ganzen Zaibatsu aus Japan, jetzt auch nicht unbedingt ein sonderlich neues Konzept ist und mal ehrlich, nach der "Logik" die hier angewandt wird, bräuchte ich um ein Yamaha Motorrad zu fahren statt einem Lenker nen Keyboard. Von daher ist man wieder beim Punkt "Panik" angelangt, weil man das Logische Nachdenken weglässt und sich nicht umschaut, wie es sonst so in der Welt da ausschaut


----------



## Bonkic (27. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Na, ich will ne Quelle für die Behauptung, vorallem wenn die einem als Fakt präsentiert wird und nicht nur als ... nennen wir es mal Befürchtung, die Befürchtung kann man ruhig äußern, aber man soll das nicht wie der hinstellen als wäre das ein Fakt.


 
"We're clearly not a hardware company. We're not going to try to make a  profit off of the hardware long-term...but if we can make this a network  where people are communicating, and buying virtual goods, and there  might be ads down the line...that’s where the business could come from."

quelle: m. zuckerberg


----------



## Enisra (27. März 2014)

schön
die wollen nen Videochat aufbauen, aber streich die stelle an wo steht das man alles über Bord wirft
Außerdem, würde man nicht Panisch denken könnte man vielleicht auch noch drauf kommen, das man auch erster mal schaut was da geht


----------



## Bonkic (27. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wo steht das man alles über Bord wirft


 
wer sagt das denn?
es ging hier doch darum, wie facebook mit oculus rift geld verdienen will.

du wolltest fakten - die hab ich dir geliefert. 

was hast du eigentlich immer mit deiner panik?
zumindest mal ich bin die ruhe selbst.


----------



## HeavyM (27. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wie man am Ende des Artikels hier nachlesen kann:
> Why Facebook Buying Oculus VR Is Probably a Good Thing - Tested
> 
> 
> ...



Eieieiei mit so nem Statement hab ich nicht gerechnet. Ich hab immer gedacht er steht eher für Unabhängikeit, aber nun beweist selbst John Carmack zum 2. Mal das Geld die Welt regiert.


----------



## Ruhkar (27. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> "We're clearly not a hardware company. We're not going to try to make a  profit off of the hardware long-term...but if we can make this a network  where people are communicating, and buying virtual goods, and there  might be ads down the line...that’s where the business could come from."
> 
> quelle: m. zuckerberg


 
Und wenn schon. Sollte das tatsächlich dann abermals, wie zugegebenermaßen in der modernen Wirtschaft des Internets nicht ganz unüblich, zu überschwänglichen Versuchen kommen Werbung zu platzieren, wird es wieder Addblocker geben, die einem diese lästige und aufdringliche Masche entfernen.
Einfaches Prinzip: Aus Aktion folgt Reaktion.
Natürlich sehe ich das ganze auch ein wenig zweifelhaft und es interessiert mich, womit sich Facebook nun wieder auf die Nase legt, aber totale Sorgen mache ich mir nun nicht. Dafür gibt es zu viele findige Leute, die solch Maschen durchschauen und Lösungen dafür erstellen!

Der Rest mit der Kommunikation ist evtl sogar noch relativ praktisch, wenn auch bestimmt überflüssig. Bei Skype war es ja auch nett, aber viel mehr muss da einfach nicht sein und virtuelle Güter, nunja. Zukunftsmusik, man wirds ja wohl mal probieren dürfen.

Was meine persönlichen Daten angeht, die dann irgendwo landen weil Facebook diese verwendet...
Mal ernsthaft, ging irgendjemand der sich im Internet herumtreibt davon aus, dass es eine gute Idee wäre etwas zu verschicken, welches einem peinlich oder sonst wie werden könne? Besser noch bristante Dinge.. Das Internet war schon immer unsicher und man sollte generell drauf achten was man ins Internet schiebt und was lieber nicht und so würde ich das auch generell bei Dingen handhaben die auf elektronischem Wege in Form von Daten vollzogen werden. Sei es nun Skype, ICQ damals, Whatsapp und so weiter oder zukünftig dann auch per Oculus.


----------



## Rabowke (27. März 2014)

poltergeist schrieb:


> Ja ich habe das Projekt gebacked mit ungefähr 70.000 Dollar!!!
> 
> Ich fühle mich echt hintergangen und werde aufjedenfall Klage bei einem Us Gericht einreichen zusammen mit meinen tausenden Dev Kollegen.


Ich glaube nicht, das du wirklich 70k $ investiert hast. 

Selbst wenn, warum fühlst du dich jetzt hintergangen? Was war dein Bestreben in OR 70k $ zu investieren? Was hast du dir genau davon versprochen bzw. was wurde dir aufgrund dieser finanziellen Unterstützung "versprochen"? 

Was ich an der gesamten Diskussion hier nicht verstehe ... es war doch fast logisch. Ein Carmack wird doch nicht zu einer kleinen Klitsche gehen und bis zum Lebensende Demos für OC entwickeln.


----------



## Enisra (27. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich nicht, das du wirklich 70k $ investiert hast.
> 
> Selbst wenn, warum fühlst du dich jetzt hintergangen? Was war dein Bestreben in OR 70k $ zu investieren? Was hast du dir genau davon versprochen bzw. was wurde dir aufgrund dieser finanziellen Unterstützung "versprochen"?


 
och, nicht extra auf die Trolle eingehen, es hat schon ein Grund warum der übergangen wurde


----------



## Batze (27. März 2014)

Nun ja, ich finde dieses ganze Kickstarter eh sehr unglaubwürdig. Da nutzen sehr viele die gut Gläubigkeit der Leute aus.
Wenn es da wenigstens irgendwelche Anteile für seine Spende geben würde, so in der Art wie bei Aktien, dann hätte das ganze mehr Gesicht.
Aber wenn da Leute kommen die Millionen auf dem eigenem Konto haben und die User anbettel, also das hat schon was.


----------



## Kinorenegade (27. März 2014)

Ich war auch sehr gespannt auf die fertige Oculus. Gerade bei kommenden Spielen wie Star Citizen oder bei Rollenpielen ala Skyim kommen mir Freudentränen. Aber das hat sich jetzt ja leider in Rauch aufgelöst. Ich wage es zu bezweifeln, das Facebook der richtige Käufer/Partner für dieses Projekt ist. Und damit steht einfach die Zukunft der Brille auf wackeligen Beinen.
Was ich eigentlich noch trauriger finde, ist die Tatsache das der Facebook-Deal nicht vorher mit den Backern und der Community angesprochen wurde. WENN man schon für sein Projekt fleißig tausende kleiner Investoren sucht und jeder ein paar Euro von seinem Sparbuch dazu tut, dann finde ich hat man die verdammte Pflicht diese Leute mal anzuschreiben und sie um ihre Meinung zu bitten. Vielleicht sogar um eine Abstimmung zu starten. Aber so wie OculusVR das gemacht hat ist es einfach nur Mies!


----------



## HeavyM (27. März 2014)

Vielleicht bin ich ja auch einfach in der Vergangenheit hängen geblieben, wo ein Freak in ner Grarage hockt und was Programmiert und es revolutioniert einfach mal die Komplette Gaming Ära. ( z.b. Doom ). Es war halt das tolle nostalgische Feeling was für mich Oculus ausgemacht hat. Ein paar Leute haben ne VR-Brille entwickelt die von Fans finanziert wird. Dann kommt John Carmack mit an Board und verlässt id. Da hab ich mir gedacht: geil endlich mal wieder was von Gamern für Gamer. Einfach mal wieder ein ehrliches Produkt auf das man sich nach sehr langer Zeit wieder richtig freut. Und dann kommt Facebook.
Es ist halt alles um Oculus drum rum gewesen was mich so fasziniert hat.


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (27. März 2014)

Wollte mir die Brille eigentlich holen wenn sie rauskommt, aber mit Facebook: nein danke. Behaltet euren Mist.


----------



## BiJay (28. März 2014)

Kinorenegade schrieb:


> Ich war auch sehr gespannt auf die fertige  Oculus. Gerade bei kommenden Spielen wie Star Citizen oder bei  Rollenpielen ala Skyim kommen mir Freudentränen. Aber das hat sich jetzt  ja leider in Rauch aufgelöst.


 Was? Warum denn? Die Brille  wird immer noch für Spiele entwickelt. Warum denken viele die Brille  würde jetzt eine 180° Wendung machen? Erst recht, wenn sogar von M.  Zuckerberg gesagt wird, dass dies nicht der Fall sein wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





HeavyM schrieb:


> Da hab ich mir gedacht: geil endlich mal wieder was von Gamern für Gamer. Einfach mal wieder ein ehrliches Produkt auf das man sich nach sehr langer Zeit wieder richtig freut. Und dann kommt Facebook.
> Es ist halt alles um Oculus drum rum gewesen was mich so fasziniert hat.


 Arbeiten doch immer noch die gleichen Leute daran. Gebt doch nicht gleich alle Hoffnungen auf, nur weil da jetzt Facebook die Leute unterstützt und paar zusätzliche Sachen damit vorhat.


----------



## Enisra (28. März 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Arbeiten doch immer noch die gleichen Leute daran. Gebt doch nicht gleich alle Hoffnungen auf, nur weil da jetzt Facebook die Leute unterstützt und paar zusätzliche Sachen damit vorhat.


 
ja, aber dann könnte man nicht mehr Flamen


----------



## McDrake (28. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber dann könnte man nicht mehr Flamen


 
Ist wirklich nicht sehr clever, dass zum selben Thema 3 grosse Threads am laufen sind.

Warum ICH mich (und ein grossteil) daran stört ist eben auch die Tatsache, dass KS einen Schaden davon trägt.
Das kann Oculus und FB egal sein. Die haben ihre Schäfchen im trockenen.



McDrake schrieb:


> Oculus war/ist bei Kickstarter eines der grössten Projekte.
> Damit ist natürlich auch viel Prestige verbunden.
> Dass Facebook sehr polarisieren kann ist bekannt... spätestens seit dem Whatsapp-Kauf.
> 
> ...


----------



## Enisra (28. März 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist wirklich nicht sehr clever, dass zum selben Thema 3 grosse Threads am laufen sind.


 
ja, aber man muss auch sagen das 80% undifferenziertes Facebookdraufhauen ist
aber ja, wegen dieser paralellisierung kürzt man seine Kommentare ein, weil man´s schon im anderen Thread ausgebreitet hat und halt auch keine Lust mehr hat


----------



## McDrake (29. März 2014)

Ich war der Meinung, es ginge um Werte und nicht um Wertschöpfung, klinke ich mich leicht frustriert raus und hab meine Gedanken im Blog untergebracht.

-> wieder Spiele spielen ohne OR... wobei mir noch emmer niemand erklären konnte, wie man mi dem Ding auf ner Tatstatur spielen kann


----------



## Neawoulf (29. März 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> ... wobei mir noch emmer niemand erklären konnte, wie man mi dem Ding auf ner Tatstatur spielen kann


 
Schrieb ich doch schon ein paar mal: Wenn man die Tastatur kennt, ist das kein Problem. Man hat seine Orientierungspunkte (Strg-Taste, Leertaste, Esc usw.) und kann von da aus eigentlich problemlos jede Taste finden, solange man blind tippen kann. Half Life 2 + Episoden z. B. hab ich problemlos (bis auf die im VR-Modus verbuggten Fahrzeugparts im Hauptspiel) komplett mit Oculus Rift durchgespielt und habe nicht einmal eine Taste verfehlt. Wenn eine Taste mal zu weit von einem Orientierungspunkt weg ist (z. B: I, O, K oder K), dann kann man die ja auch problemlos umverlegen und rund um die Orientierungspunkte verteilen (ich hab ohnehin immer alles um WASD herum angeordnet, da finde ich mich sofort blind zurecht).
Problematisch wird es nur, wenn man zwischen Eingabegeräten wechseln muss (z. B. Joystick oder Lenkrad), dann dauert es nen kurzen Moment, die Orientierung auf der Tastatur zu finden, nach ein paar Sekunden klappt das aber auch. Die wichtigsten Funktionen, die man schnell nutzen muss, kann man sich dann ja auf den Joystick/das Lenkrad legen. Für Star Citizen und Elite Dangerous werde ich mir daher wohl auch ein HOTAS-System mit vielen Tasten zulegen, dass ich nicht zwischendurch zwischen Joystick und Tastatur wechseln muss.


----------



## MrFluffy (1. April 2014)

Es ist traurig, dass Facebook die Brille gekauft hat. Dann kann man ausgehen, dass diese nur dazu wieder mal missbraucht wird, um private Daten vom Nutzer abzugreifen und an Facebook weiterzuleiten. Der Hersteller hätte gleich eine Kooperation mit der NSA machen können.

Jedenfalls hoffe ich, dass die Konkurenz nicht schläft und ein ähnliches Produkt herstellt, auf das man ausweichen kann.

Zudem finde ich es gelinde gesagt eine Schweinerei, dass Kickstarter Spenden das Projekt finanziert haben, nur damit der Hersteller seine Pfründe in Sichherheit bringen kann und an FB verkauft. Es scheint keine Moral mehr zu geben.


----------

